# I need your feedback! :)



## NicoleReynolds (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all,
I have 3 photos that are somewhat similar. I am sending some photos into a magazine, but I can't choose between these ones. Can you tell me what you think?? Thank you so much!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww they are all adorable but I vote for the last one!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I vote for the third one


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

They are all so cute! I like the first and third one the best.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I vote third one i think it has the best lighting


----------



## NicoleReynolds (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you!! I was leaning towards the 3rd one as well!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the third


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the second and third one....but im leaning more towards the 3rd one.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i like the third one too, soo cute!


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

Number 3


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I like the 2nd one actually. But the 3rd one's probably the best _picture_. The first one is a little bit dark.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

3rd one:

First one is too dark / too much shadow
2nd one has a shadow on himself that "hides" him and his left eye
3rd is better, but wouldn't it be nice if you could have picked him up and turned him into the sun to get rid of the shadow altogether? Sigh... 

He is awfully durn cute!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

The third one, In the first two the shade over the foals face kind of destracted me from the over all picture.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

From a photography point of view, the second one is the best one. In the first one he isn't look at the cam and because of the angle it's not very showing off any of his facial features to the camera. As for the last one, again the angle doesn't really show off anything. The angle for the body doesn't work as you don't actually see much of him.

I would definitely choose the photo in the middle.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

#3 for sure............super cute!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

#3 The not being centered is much more appealing and more technically correct.

What a cutie


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

What a cute face - Number 3


----------

